# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) >  تعداد رکوردهای اس کیوال

## csharpprogramer88

سلام 
در اس کیوال ما تا چند رکورد و چند فیلد میتوانیم داشته باشیم؟

با تشکر

----------


## shobair

سلام

این لینک ممکنه کمک کنه. 
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms143432.aspx

شبیر

----------


## csharpprogramer88

من انگلیسیم خوب نیست 

آیا عدد خاصی برای تعداد رکورد ها داریم ؟ یا با توجه به مقدار حافظه و ... تعداد رکورد و فیلد تعیین میشه؟
65,536 در این لینک این مقدار را داریم آیا این عدد برای تعداد رکوردها درسته؟

----------


## abdullah20

سلام
حداکثر 1024 فیلد برای هر جدول
حداکثر 2 میلیون جدول
و به اندازه ای که پارتیشن هارد ما فضا داشته باشد می توانیم رکورد اضافه کنیم

----------


## csharpprogramer88

> سلام
> حداکثر 1024 فیلد برای هر جدول
> حداکثر 2 میلیون جدول
> و به اندازه ای که پارتیشن هارد ما فضا داشته باشد می توانیم رکورد اضافه کنیم


یعنی برای رکورد هیچ محدودیتی  نداریم؟ محدودیت فقط در حد فضا هارد هست؟

اگر از 1024 فیلد بیشتر داشته باشیم راه حل چیه؟

----------


## Felony

> یعنی برای رکورد هیچ محدودیتی نداریم؟ محدودیت فقط در حد فضا هارد هست؟


بله .




> اگر از 1024 فیلد بیشتر داشته باشیم راه حل چیه؟


آخه این چه سوالیه ؟! کدوم جدولی هست که 1024 تا فیلد داشته باشه ؟! حالا اگر شما خواستید همچین چیزی طراحی کنید باید جدول رو به جداول کوچکتر بشکنید .

----------

